# Nouvelle offre ADSL Tele2 (512 Kb/s pour 25e + modem ethernet a 30e)



## me (11 Septembre 2003)

Salut,

Je viens de demander une inscription pour mon pere a la nouvelle offre de Tele2 pour l'ADSL (512 Kb/s pour 25 euros TTC par mois et un modem Ethernet pour 30 euros TTC seulement). Apparemment, pas de couts caches. L'offre a l'air tres allechante.

J'espere que ce ne sera pas trop dur a parametrer, car mon pere debute...

Je n'ai pas trouve sur le site de Tele2 de mention de compatibilite (ils parlent de PC, mais le logo MacOS figure sur la description du modem). Savez-vous si cela sera bien compatible avec un eMac sous OS X.2 (je crois que la prise Ethernet est desormais sur tous les macs) ?

J'ai lu plein de mauvaises choses sur les modems USB, donc c'est cool de pouvoir choisir un modem Ethernet (Modem ADSL Bewan Ethernet ST) pour le meme prix.

Vous avez eu/lu/vu des echos sur cette nouvelle offre ??? Vous avez des avis ???


----------



## tornade13 (11 Septembre 2003)

J'en connais pas mal qui s'interesse a cet offre et en particulier mon frangin qui est sur la region parisienne, il vient de lourder Wanadoo pour télé 2 debut octobre avec un modem ethernet,si j'etais pas lié a wanadoo jusq'en mars je leur dirais bye bye aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour ce qui est du modem ethernet je ne vois pas quel probleme y pourrait y'avoir si ton mac est equiper de port ethernet ça devrais rouler


----------



## demougin (11 Septembre 2003)

... (je crois que la prise Ethernet est desormais sur tous les macs)...
ça fait pas mal d'années

pour ce qui est de la compatibilité, avec le mac pas de pb, mais à vérifier du coté du FAI, ses modems à lui peuvent être sectaires


----------



## Zitoune (11 Septembre 2003)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> ... (je crois que la prise Ethernet est desormais sur tous les macs)...
> ça fait pas mal d'années



une petite 10aine


----------



## JediMac (11 Septembre 2003)

Je viens de faire un comparatif avec 9online dans un autre sujet.
Sinon, c'est clairement indiqué chez Tele2 que leur modem est compatible Mac (cf les logos en haut de page).
Et s'il est ethernet, il est à coup sûr compatible Mac OS X et plus ancien.


----------



## me (12 Septembre 2003)

Oui, j'avais moi meme parle du logo Mac OS sur la presentation du modem... mon soucis venait du fait que Mac OS n'est pas cite dans les CGV... mais bon, j'imagine que si le modem va, le FAI va...

Pour Ethernet, c'est bien ce que je pensais... merci pour vos confirmations.

Maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'a recevoir le formulaire... puis la bete... puis voir si ca marche.


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un comparatif avec 9online dans un autre sujet.
> Sinon, c'est clairement indiqué chez Tele2 que leur modem est compatible Mac (cf les logos en haut de page).
> Et s'il est ethernet, il est à coup sûr compatible Mac OS X et plus ancien.



Et pour les autres modem. Il y en a quand même pas mal sur le marché et beaucoup de gens sont déjà équipés ...


----------



## JediMac (12 Septembre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> ...mon soucis venait du fait que Mac OS n'est pas cite dans les CGV...


En fait, il l'est mais pour la connexion USB et dans les caractéristiques techniques (cf les petites lignes en bas de la description l'offre).
Mais encore une fois, le modem ethernet est compatible OS X et s'il est proposé par Télé2, c'est qu'il est aussi compatible avec leur offre.
J'ai voulu remplir le formulaire en ligne, mais au moment de l'envoyer, rien ne se passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bilan, je l'ai demandé par courrier. Dixit le SAV, il faut une semaine pour recevoir le formulaire. Pourvu que Télé2 suivra techniquement...


----------



## me (12 Septembre 2003)

Moi j'ai du essayer deux fois... et a la deuxieme ca a marche... maintenant, il faut voir quand arrivera le formulaire...


----------



## dodobis (19 Septembre 2003)

Je viens de souscrire à TELE 2 . Je suis en extense Wanadoo avec une adresse email en @wanadoo.fr. Pensez-vous que je pourrai conserver mon adresse email quand j'aurai résilié mon contrat ADSL de Wana? Que dedrai-je faire?


----------



## myckmack (19 Septembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de souscrire à TELE 2 . Je suis en extense Wanadoo avec une adresse email en @wanadoo.fr. Pensez-vous que je pourrai conserver mon adresse email quand j'aurai résilié mon contrat ADSL de Wana?


Non.



			
				dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Que dedrai-je faire?


Utiliser l'adresse donnée par TELE 2 et prévenir tout ton répertoire...


----------



## dodobis (19 Septembre 2003)

Que penser de la possibilité de rester chez Wanadoo en "accès libre" qui n'est facturé que pour les connections RTC mais qui doit permettre, je pense, de conserver son adresse email wanadoo?
c'est ici :&gt; http://www.agence.francetelecom.com/racine_boutique/residentiel/fp/1417/fiche_produit.html
Qui peut m'empêcher d'y souscrire?


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2003)

Oui pourquoi pas. J'espère qu'avec le changement de contrat tu peux garder ton adresse ...


----------



## myckmack (20 Septembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Que penser de la possibilité de rester chez Wanadoo en "accès libre" qui n'est facturé que pour les connections RTC mais qui doit permettre, je pense, de conserver son adresse email wanadoo?
> c'est ici :&gt; http://www.agence.francetelecom.com/racine_boutique/residentiel/fp/1417/fiche_produit.html
> Qui peut m'empêcher d'y souscrire?


À mon avis, c'est plus qu'une souscription qu'il faut : il faut que tu transformes ton contrat ADSL en un contrat RTC (est-ce possible ?).


----------



## kabeha (20 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les autres modem. Il y en a quand même pas mal sur le marché et beaucoup de gens sont déjà équipés ...



Mon contrat Wanadoo Extense expire fin de l'année.
Mon modem Speed Touch Home ethernet sera-t-il compatible si je souscris chez Tele2 ?
En tous cas, ça n'a pas l'air d'inquiéter Wanadoo.Toujours pas de vraie baisse de tarif en vue ?


----------



## Zitoune (20 Septembre 2003)

Le mien aussi, mais je prendrai le modem ethernet à 30 , des fois que l'orage...


----------



## myckmack (21 Septembre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Mon contrat Wanadoo Extense expire fin de l'année.
> Mon modem Speed Touch Home ethernet sera-t-il compatible si je souscris chez Tele2 ?


Je ne sais pas mais je me pose la même question : mon modem/routeur Netgear sera-t-il compatible avec Free ?



			
				bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, ça n'a pas l'air d'inquiéter Wanadoo.Toujours pas de vraie baisse de tarif en vue ?


Rien. Voici ce qu'ils viennent de me mailer :

"Nous n'avons pas d'autres offres à vous proposer pour l'instant .

Merci de votre confiance et bonne navigation avec Wanadoo !"


----------



## me (24 Septembre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Utiliser l'adresse donnée par TELE 2 et prévenir tout ton répertoire...



J'ai une meilleure alternative (selon moi) : plutot que d'utiliser l'adresse proposee par ton FAI, ouvre une adresse gratuite (type laposte.net). A l'avenir, tu pourras changer de FAI comme tu veux... sans avoir peur de devoir changer d'adresse email (sinon, c'est un vrai frein au changement).


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une meilleure alternative (selon moi) : plutot que d'utiliser l'adresse proposee par ton FAI, ouvre une adresse gratuite (type laposte.net). A l'avenir, tu pourras changer de FAI comme tu veux... sans avoir peur de devoir changer d'adresse email (sinon, c'est un vrai frein au changement).



Oui mais est-ce que l'acces POP/SMTP est gratuit ?


----------



## macarel (25 Septembre 2003)

oui, pour le moment en tout cas.
J'ai une adresse laposte depuis un an, pas de problème (à part le journal du net, mais bon)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2003)

Ça marche très bien et on conserve les 100 Mo d'espace Web gracieusement offert par Wanadoo (j'ai déjà changé deux fois de FAI depuis ma résiliation à Wanadoo et je m'apprète à essayer Tele2).


----------



## me (26 Septembre 2003)

Oui, oui... Laposte.net marche bien en POP. Pour le moment du moins (comme le souligne a juste titre Leen). En effet, avant j'etais sur Netcourrier.com (qui etait completement gratuit), mais qui fait maintenant payer le POP (ca peut se comprendre, il faut bien qu'ils vivent... esperons que la solidite financiere de la Poste fera qu'ils ne changeront pas de politique). 

Bon, sinon, mon pere vient de retourner son formulaire d'inscription a Tele2 (avec le modem Ethernet)... on verra si ca marche...


----------



## dodobis (3 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis inscrir sur ADSL 512 par internet, j'ai reçu et renvoyé le doc d'inscription, j'ai reçu un nouveau document m'encourageant à demander la préselection du 4 que je n'ai pas retourné pour l'instant.
Tout ça c'est bien joli mais qu'en est-il de ma connection ADSL-TELE2 ? Je garde bien sûr Wana en attendant.
Qui peut me raconter ce que sera la suite du scénario?


----------



## JediMac (4 Octobre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut me raconter ce que sera la suite du scénario?


 heu dès fois faut lire les autres sujets. Surtout quand ils sont à quelques lignes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Tu peux aussi jeter un oeil dans le forum "offres ADSL" de MacADSL. Il y a d'autres retours, un peu moins engageants que celui de MacG...


----------



## me (4 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> heu dès fois faut lire les autres sujets. Surtout quand ils sont à quelques lignes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste pour faire ma mauvaise langue... je crois bien que le present sujet est anterieur a celui que tu cites...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mais alors, qu'a fait la police pour l'autre sujet ???


----------



## dodobis (4 Octobre 2003)

_Jedimac a dit:
heu dès fois faut lire les autres sujets. Surtout quand ils sont à quelques lignes .
Tu peux aussi jeter un oeil dans le forum "offres ADSL" de MacADSL. Il y a d'autres retours, un peu moins engageants que celui de MacG...   _ 

Cest vrai; tu as raison. Je me suis laissé emporter par ce post sans voir que d'autres évoquaient TELE2. En tous cas, merci pour les liens!


----------



## OlivierTassi (4 Octobre 2003)

Je me demande pourquoi tu choisis Télé2, car pour 30 chez Free, tu es à 2400K en zône dégroupée (même s'ils te donnent un contrat à 1024K, c'est réellement du 2400), modem gratuit compatible Mac, téléphone gratuit partout en France jusqu'à janvier 2004, frais d'adhésion gratuits, frais de résiliation à 99 (mais tu résilies que quand tu déménages =&gt; pas souvent), ta connexion effective en 2 semaines... Alors peut-être ne te trouves-tu pas en zône dégroupée, et ma question n'a pas lieu d'être.
Un autre point, Télé2 n'est pas très bon quant au débit réel : va voir sur grenouille.com et compare avec Free.... En fait pour moi, la base de comparaison c'est Free, car pour l'instant, il n'y a pas mieux au niveau rapoort qualité/prix.


----------



## azerty (4 Octobre 2003)

...mais si on n'est pas dégroupé avec Free, y'a des chances qu'on ne le soit pas non plus avec les autres, non ?

          les autres FAI ne sont pas plus avancés que Free dans leur dégroupage, à priori ils devraient même être plus en retard puisqu'il sont partis après...


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

Je préfère ne pas avoir de coût de résiliation vu que je pourrais déménager l'an prochain. Télé2 me parait plus intéressant. En plus ce n'est pas le débit qui est important mais le prix ...


----------



## OlivierTassi (5 Octobre 2003)

Oui, mais c'est pareil avec Télé2 : tu paieras des frais d'adhésion.
En ce qui concerne le débit, si tu es à 512, tu seras bien en dessous en fait. Va faire un tour sur www.grenouille.com....
Ceci étant, si ce n'est que le prix qui te guide, et pas la qualité de service, tu paieras ce que tu achèteras : tu trouveras toujours cher quelquechose qui ne te plaie pas (même si ça coute que 1), et vice versa. Quand tu es content de quelquechose, peu importe le prix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS : je téléphone avec Télé2, et je surfe avec Free


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

Je ne sais pas ou sont fait ces benchs mais d'après ceux-ci la qualité de Wanadoo 512 est inférieure à celle de Télé2 512. Hors chez moi la communication Wanadoo est impécable. Je suis toujours à 64 Ko/s en reception ! Ces benchs sont donc peu réprésentatifs de la situation sur les différentes régions françaises. C'est encore un truc local ...

Par contre ici à Lyon je connais pas mal de gens chez Free et leur freebox sert juste de décoration car inutilisable. Alors acheter un produit qui ne marche pas encore, ça ne m'interesse pas. Et puis je ne suis pas obligé de rester longtemps chez Télé2. Ce que je vois pour l'instant c'est que je me fait racketer par Wanadoo et qu'avec Télé2, j'économiserais 20 euros par mois ...

Note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our finir je me méfie énormément de MacADSL. J'ai relevé des gros cracks sur leur site et ils ne sont pas du tout impartial avec les marques (entre autre la façon de casser ou ignorer Olitec alors que leurs modem sont très bien) ...


----------



## dodobis (5 Octobre 2003)

source Grenouille 4 Octobre:

Tele2 ADSL (512)
download :56,2 Ko/sec
upload :14,9 Ko/sec
ping :60 ms

C'est pas si mal!

PS: je suis à Chalon-sur-Saône, non dégroupé..


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> source Grenouille 4 Octobre:
> 
> Tele2 ADSL (512)
> download :56,2 Ko/sec
> ...



Cool !

J'ai habité Chalon Sur Saône pendant 20 ans !!! En plus l'Elan Chalonnais a fait une belle victoire sur Nancy 100 à 93 !!!

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour mes parents à Chalon. Ils vont pouvoir passer à l'ADSL.


----------



## nono44 (6 Octobre 2003)

OlivierTassi a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est pareil avec Télé2 : tu paieras des frais d'adhésion.



Et bah non, justement c'est là la différence avec 9telecom par exemple (moins cher  : 23 euros au lieu de 25 chez tele2)
il précise bien : pas de frais de résiliation...alors que 9telecom, faut rester 2 ans pour ne pas avoir de frais de résiliation....
Et puis free aussi à sa mauvaise réputation (service hot-line à chier....)


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de demander mon abonnement à l'offre ADSL Télé2 par téléphone (appel gratuit, pas d'attente).
Ils doivent m'envoyer le contrat, et m'ont dis qu'il fallait compter 21 jours pour la mise en service aprés reception des documents. (Ca tombe bien mon forfait Wanadoo sera résilié pour la fin du mois).

Rien d'exceptionnel sur le service commercial, ils décrivent bien l'offre (frais d'ouverture offerts jusqu'à la fin de l'année), phrases toutes faites mais claires.

Pour la proposition des modems, pas de problème, j'en ai déjà un mais je vais surement prendre l'ethernet chez eux (offre jusqu'à la fin du mois à moins de 30 euros).

Pas de forcing pour souscrire pour le téléphone fixe (je ne suis pas encore chez eux).

Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution de la situation.


----------



## Zède (7 Octobre 2003)

Selon une source sur macadsl, le modem ethernet ne serait pas encore livré : pour l'instant, il donnerait l'usb !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et ferait un échange gratuit pour l'ethernet .....
Je trouve pas ça commercial du tout !!!!! si on demande un modem ethernet, il faut être en mesure de le fournir!!!!


----------



## Zitoune (7 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour la proposition des modems, pas de problème, j'en ai déjà un mais je vais surement prendre l'ethernet chez eux (offre jusqu'à la fin du mois à moins de 30 euros).



Ils tont dit combien sera vendu le modem à partir du 01/11 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ils tont dit combien sera vendu le modem à partir du 01/11 ?



oui, genre 99 


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Selon une source sur macadsl, le modem ethernet ne serait pas encore livré : pour l'instant, il donnerait l'usb !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je leur ai dis que je souhaiterais avoir le modem ethernet et ceci n'a pas semblé posé de problème.
J'attend les papiers et te dirais ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Zède (7 Octobre 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec toi : j'ai commandé aussi le modem ethernet et ça ne pose pas de problème mais pour la source macadsl, c'est  ici ...
En espérant que ça soit pas vrai!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Octobre 2003)

J'ai téléphoné à Télé2 lundi vers 20h00 et je recois aujourd'hui le contrat. Je vais le renvoyer dés cet apres-midi.

Je confirme :
- Frais de mise en service 0 jusqu'au 31/12/03 (69  par la suite).
- Modem USB ou Ethernet 29.95 jusqu'au 31/10/03 (Prix de vente conseillé : 99).
et bien sur, sans engagement minimum de durée, sans frais de résiliation.

A suivre


----------



## dodobis (9 Octobre 2003)

TELE2 : Premières impressions ........ très très favorables. Inscription sur internet à la mi-septembre; tout à été réglé en TROIS semaines; aucun argent versé; la connection ethernet fonctionne du premier coup et je télécharge sur emule 20% plus vite qu'avec wanadoo une heure avant (je viens de downloader 60 Mo dès la première heure).
Pourvu que ça dure....


----------



## crapulos (11 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,

Dis moi Dodobis, j'ai lu que tu étais sur Wanadoo avant. As tu réussi à changer de contrat en conservant ton adresse ?


Et d'une manière plus général, qui a essayé le modem ethernet proposé par Télé2 ? j'ai la raie manta usb, et même si cela ne marche pas trop mal, j'aimerais bien me débarrasser des derniers problèmes que j'ai avec .... ou que je pourrais avoir avec Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour les réponses

K


----------



## Zitoune (11 Octobre 2003)

Quand tu résilies chez Wanadoo, un opérateur t'appelle et te propose de resigner au tarif nouveaux abonnés ; et te demande ensuite si tu veux conserver ton adresse en t'inscrivant sur Libr'@cccès


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Octobre 2003)

Aucun problème avec Tele2 j'y suis depuis 1 semaine. Le mois d'octobre est gratuit et je dirais qu'en vitesse (j'attends de pouvoir faire le test avec grenouille.com) il est un peu plus lent que Mamadoo, mais il est 2 fois moins cher.


----------



## dodobis (11 Octobre 2003)

Pour crapulos:
D'abord, j'attend de voir si le bonheur dure avant de couper les ponts avec Wana tout en essayant d'obtenir le "libre acces" pour conserver mon adresse.


----------



## crapulos (12 Octobre 2003)

Merci à tous,

Je vais attendre encore un peu pour voir comment se comporte Télé2 mais ce modem pas trop cher, c'est tentant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci encore 

K


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

J'ai déjà un modem. Mon contrat d'un an Wanadoo se termine en novembre ...


----------



## JediMac (12 Octobre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dis moi Dodobis, j'ai lu que tu étais sur Wanadoo avant. As tu réussi à changer de contrat en conservant ton adresse ?


Un témoignage venant de MacADSL pour quitter wanadoo ADSL tout en gardant son compte mél.
Mais en régle générale, mieux vaut avoir un compte mél indépendant de son FAI, ça évite ce genre de problème.


----------



## takamaka (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ici à Lyon je connais pas mal de gens chez Free et leur freebox sert juste de décoration car inutilisable. Alors acheter un produit qui ne marche pas encore, ça ne m'interesse pas. Et puis je ne suis pas obligé de rester longtemps chez Télé2. Ce que je vois pour l'instant c'est que je me fait racketer par Wanadoo et qu'avec Télé2, j'économiserais 20 euros par mois ...



Désolé de te contredire, je suis chez Free DGP et je peux t'assurer que ca carbure ! Une déconnexion pas jour mais c'est une info que Free m'avait indiqué alors je n'ai pas à me plaindre...
Dans les faits, la bécane est branchée aussi souvent que me le demande mon activité pro - càd 75% du temps - les débits sont élévés et du coup c'est un régal de jouer avec les onglets de Safari. Si Free n'a pas le meilleur SAV, il n'en demeure pas moins que leur offre est la meilleure du marché avec un Q/P plus proche des standards japonais...
Cela dit, je regrette que nous ne puissions en profiter tous...


----------



## Zède (13 Octobre 2003)

J'ai reçu samedi mon modem ethernet et mes mots de passe de connexion... et je suis très agréablement surpris : beaucoup de témoignages disaient que le réseau Télé 2 manquait de maturité et tout le week end, je suis resté à des débits supérieurs à 55Ko/s, ce que je juge très bons. Et pourtant, je suis sur Montpellier, donc la province lointaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'ai qu'un conseil à donner à ceux qui se posent encore des questions : allez y, c'est pas cher et y a de bons débits (voir  Grenouille )...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai qu'un conseil à donner à ceux qui se posent encore des questions : allez y, c'est pas cher et y a de bons débits (voir  Grenouille )...



Merci pour ton témoignage. Je ne vais plus héister. Il me reste un mois obligatoire chez wanadoo et après au revoir ...


----------



## Zède (14 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste un mois obligatoire chez wanadoo et après au revoir ...



Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, ça vaut vraiment le coup de quitter Wanamou... parce qu'au niveau compétivité...


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, ça vaut vraiment le coup de quitter Wanamou... parce qu'au niveau compétivité...



Mais comment Wanadoo peut encore proposer de tels tarifs !!! C'est pas possible !


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment Wanadoo peut encore proposer de tels tarifs !!! C'est pas possible !



ils investissent pour les autres, je te le rappelle... et ils sont déja en déficit alors s'ils baissaient... et puis, je m'en fous, je suis pas actionnaire...


----------



## Zitoune (14 Octobre 2003)

Oui, mais s'ils ne baissent pas leurs tarifs, ils finiront par ne plus avoir de clients


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ils investissent pour les autres, je te le rappelle... et ils sont déja en déficit alors s'ils baissaient... et puis, je m'en fous, je suis pas actionnaire...



Ils ont surtout investi en bourse et perdu tout leur pognon. C'est ça qu'on paye !!!


----------



## crapulos (14 Octobre 2003)

Oui merci pour les témoignages et les petits liens qui vont bien. Je crois que d'ici quelques jours Wanadoo va recevoir un petit mail de ma part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## me (15 Octobre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> les petits liens qui vont bien



T'as fait l'armee toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci pour les témoignages et les petits liens qui vont bien. Je crois que d'ici quelques jours Wanadoo va recevoir un petit mail de ma part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'oublies pas de prévenir wanadoo avant le 20 du mois pour une résiliation à la fin du mois en cours.


----------



## crapulos (15 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait l'armee toi ?



Pourquoi ?? c'est une façon de parler des militaires ??

AAAAAAAAAAAAAArg !!!

Oui, je l'ai fais, mais je pensais pas que les séquelles étaient si profondes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était y a looooooooongtemps ! 

Oui, pour le 20, je me souviens ... nous sommes le 14 ..





K


----------



## kabeha (15 Octobre 2003)

Pareil pour moi (deux mois à tirer)
Concernant le modem, est-ce que qq peut confirmer ou infirmer la compatibilité du Speed Touch Home Alcatel.


----------



## Zède (15 Octobre 2003)

D'ici deux à trois mois, Wanamou va avoir un nombre d'utilisateurs migrant vers d'autres fai... Ca va être impressionnant...

Il va être casssssssé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (du nord ouest au sud est, sans toucher la Corse)


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le modem, est-ce que qq peut confirmer ou infirmer la compatibilité du Speed Touch Home Alcatel.



Je devrais pouvoir te dire çà d'ici la fin du mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai la raie, mais j'ai commandé le modem ethernet chez Tele2, donc je pourais comparer.


----------



## me (16 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu mon pere au telephone. Il vient de recevoir son modem Ethernet et est en train de se battre avec les parametrages (mais il faut dire qu'il debute en informatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... donc pas encore de connection.

Il a abandonne pour aujourd'hui et essayera d'appeler Tele2 demain pour qu'ils l'aident a parametrer.


----------



## me (17 Octobre 2003)

La suite... Mon pere a appele le service technique de Tele2 et est tombe sur un disque lui disant que certains utilisateurs pouvaient rencontrer des difficultes a se connecter et qu'il fallait reessayer plus tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a donc reinstalle Free (j'ai ete tres impressionne... il progresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et refera des tests plus tard... a suivre...


----------



## JediMac (17 Octobre 2003)

Hé ben, je ne sais si FT me soupçonne de vouloir partir (je ne les ai pas encore avertis) mais depuis 2-3 j, ma vitesse de DL a légèrement augmenté. Avant j'étais le plus souvent à 58-60 kops, donc j'allais pas me plaindre, mais là je tourne régulièrement autour de 63 kops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A ceux qui viendrait me narguer avec leur débit de dégroupé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Ceci étant, ce n'est pas 3 ko en plus qui vont me faire changer d'avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'attends toujours mes identifiants, je pense que ça devrait arriver la semaine prochaine, j'ai posté mon dossier le 29/09.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est j'ai résilié Wanadoo, j'attend avec impatience mon courrier de Télé2.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons bien pris connaissance de votre message du 15/10/03.
> 
> ...


----------



## me (21 Octobre 2003)

Mon pere n'a toujours pas reussi a se connecter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Est-ce que certain d'entre vous ont des problemes de connexion egalement (avec le modem Ethernet fourni par Tele2), ou dois-je mettre cela sur le compte de mon debutant de pere (ce qui est tout a fait possible)


----------



## JediMac (21 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai résilié Wanadoo, j'attend avec impatience mon courrier de Télé2.


Pareil, j'espère que Tele2 aura activé mon compte cette semaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				me a dit:
			
		

> Mon pere n'a toujours pas reussi a se connecter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu le renvoyais sur MacG qu'il nous expose son problème, on pourrait peut-être le dépanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Mon pere n'a toujours pas reussi a se connecter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'en sait rien, j'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles, il me tarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon a-t-il bien configuré sa connexion ?
Peut-être des éléments  ici ?


----------



## me (21 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le renvoyais sur MacG qu'il nous expose son problème, on pourrait peut-être le dépanner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oulala... ca va venir, mais il progresse doucement... donc poster sur MacGe et tout et tout... c'est la prochaine lesson (c'est d'ailleurs l'une des raisons pour lesquelles je lui ai recommande de passer a l'ADSL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## me (21 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sinon a-t-il bien configuré sa connexion ?
> Peut-être des éléments  ici ?



Est-ce que cela correspond aux parametres de connection pour l'ADSL egalement ? J'essayerai cela la prochaine fois que je l'aurai au telephone...

PS: comment on fait pour citer deux posts emanant de deux personnes differentes dans un seul et meme post ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que cela correspond aux parametres de connection pour l'ADSL egalement ? J'essayerai cela la prochaine fois que je l'aurai au telephone...



J'en sais rien vraiment, j'ai pas encore recu mes papiers 




			
				me a dit:
			
		

> PS: comment on fait pour citer deux posts emanant de deux personnes differentes dans un seul et meme post ?



Par copier coller


----------



## florentdesvosges (22 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> PS: comment on fait pour citer deux posts emanant de deux personnes differentes dans un seul et meme post ?



en utilisant la navigation par onglet (qu'il faut avoir activé) dans Safari, puis tu copies-colles.


----------



## me (23 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Par copier coller



Cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> en utilisant la navigation par onglet (qu'il faut avoir activé) dans Safari, puis tu copies-colles.



Description plus precise encore ... re-cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et j'arrive meme a le faire sur mon PC de bureau (pouahh, c'est quand meme moins bien qu'avec Safari) en ouvrant une nouvelle fenetre...

Merci. Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				me a dit:
			
		

> Mon pere n'a toujours pas reussi a se connecter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, pour revenir au sujet, il y en a qui ont reussi a installer Tele2 avec le modem Ethernet fourni par Tele2 ???


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir au sujet, il y en a qui ont reussi a installer Tele2 avec le modem Ethernet fourni par Tele2 ???



J'ai toujours ni recu mes idebtifiants ni mon modem, mais ca devrait pas tarder j'espere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vous tiend au courant


----------



## smow (26 Octobre 2003)

Ma fille a souscrit un abonnement ADSL Tele2 sur Grenoble. Le modem ethernet est bien arrivé, la mise en service ne lui a posé aucun problèmes. Les débits sont corrects, la hotline est disponible assez facilement et l'accueil est plutôt bon.
Seul souci, que je ne suis pas arrivé à solutionner (si quelqu'un a une réponse, merci) : impossible d'envoyer des mails avec Mail.
En réception, ça va, mais en émission, que dalle.
Sans cesse on a un message d'erreur indiquant que le port 110 ne répond pas.
Après 3 coups de fil à la hotline Tele2, le problème n'est pas solutionné. J'ai changé les paramètres comme demandé : port 25 en émission, port 110 en réception, mais ça ne veut rien savoir.
En attendant, ma fille utilise le logiciel de messagerie intégré au site de tele 2.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce souci ?
Machine utilisée : Imac, OSX2.8, Safari et Mail.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Octobre 2003)

Essayes de mettre en serveur smtp : *smtp.compuserve.com*

Dis moi si ca marche


----------



## smow (26 Octobre 2003)

Je ne comprend pas. Pourquoi ça marcherait ? sur que numéro de port. 110 ?
J'ai quand même fait le test par acquis de conscience : ça ne fonctionne effectivement pas.


----------



## JediMac (27 Octobre 2003)

Ca y est, je surfe via Télé2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (envoi du dossier le 29/09, réception des paramètres le 25/10, dans les délais indiqués donc).
Le paramétrage m'a pris au moins 30 s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mon modem ethernet ECI Hi FOCuS n'a pas bronché.
Dans Mail, il a fallu que je passe du serveur smtp de wanadoo a celui de tele2 (smtp.tele2.fr) et c'est bon.
J'ai fait quelques tests dont je donne les résultats ici. En bref, Télé2 est un tout petit peu en-dessous en DL, mais c'est vraiment minime et au-dessus en UL. En tout cas pour 20 euros de moins, je ne ferai pas la tête.
Du tout bon quoi !


----------



## JediMac (27 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir au sujet, il y en a qui ont reussi a installer Tele2 avec le modem Ethernet fourni par Tele2 ???


C'est pas encore fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si je lui fais un pas à pas avec captures d'écran et tout ce qu'il faut, ton père viendra le voir ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
J'ai pas le modem ethernet de Télé2, mais la manip est la même pour tous les modems ethernet.


----------



## me (27 Octobre 2003)

Mon pere a essaye d'appeler la Hot Line de Tele2 mais a raccroche au bout de longues minutes de "un operateur va bientot prendre vorte communication" (il decouvre la joie des hotlines). Donc il surf toujours avec Free... 

C'est vrai qu'un pas a pas avec copies d'ecran serait vachement cool et vachement utile. Promis que si tu fais ca j'envoie mon pere sur Mac Ge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci merci...


----------



## JediMac (29 Octobre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un pas a pas avec copies d'ecran serait vachement cool et vachement utile. Promis que si tu fais ca j'envoie mon pere sur Mac Ge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est ici. J'espère que ça marchera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici. J'espère que ça marchera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









t'as super bien fait çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca risque d'en aider plus d'un.


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici. J'espère que ça marchera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en effet, c'est impressionnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et en plus, on découvre que tu es un fan du métal brossé


----------



## me (30 Octobre 2003)

C'est genial !!!

L'url a ete transmise immediatement a mon pere... je vous tiens au courant...

Merci, MERCI, MERCI !!!


----------



## JediMac (30 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour les remerciements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je l'ai mise à jour. J'ai en particulier indiqué la page où on peut s'inscrire pour accéder ensuite aux service de Télé2, parce que je ne sais pas si certains y sont parvenus en suivant les indications données sur le site, mais moi je n'ai fait que tourner en rond sans jamais y arriver. C'est sur MacADSL que j'ai pêché cette adresse.

Pour le thème grisé, malheureusement, ce n'est pas la couleur Panther. Peut-être bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## me (30 Octobre 2003)

JediMac, ta page est vraiment excellente. Mon pere a tout compris et a tout bien parametre (j'ai verifie avec lui au telephone)...

Mais ca ne marche toujours pas... je commence a me dire que le probleme doit venir de Tele2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un cousin fan de Mac doit passer voir mon pere ce week end pour verifier sa configuration au cas ou... mais je crois surtout que mon pere va devoir attendre avec patience que le reseau de Tele2 fonctionne. Tele2 rapporte pas mal d'anomalies sur son site... mais d'ici a ce que ca ne marche pas du tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que des personnes ont l'ADSL de Tele2 dans l'Orne ? (quelle idee aussi de vouloir avoir l'ADSL au fin fond de la Normandie...).


----------



## JediMac (30 Octobre 2003)

Ben j'en suis bien désolé. Y'a un post sur MacADSL d'un Macuser dans le même cas que ton père. Tout semble être bien paramétré, mais pas de connexion. Du coup, Télé2 suppose que ça vient de FT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en suis bien désolé. Y'a un post sur MacADSL d'un Macuser dans le même cas que ton père. Tout semble être bien paramétré, mais pas de connexion. Du coup, Télé2 suppose que ça vient de FT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand je lis, vos expériences malheureuses, je me dis que j'ai bien de la chance d'être sur 9online (pas un seul problème en 3 semaines et de très bons déits).


----------



## JediMac (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> quand je lis, vos expériences malheureuses, je me dis que j'ai bien de la chance d'être sur 9online (pas un seul problème en 3 semaines et de très bons déits).


Tu sais, jette un oeil sur MacADSL et tu verras que 9online n'est pas exempt de tout défaut... Alors que Télé2 a plutôt de bons avis.
En tout cas chez moi ça à tout de suite roulé et ça continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, jette un oeil sur MacADSL et tu verras que 9online n'est pas exempt de tout défaut... Alors que Télé2 a plutôt de bons avis.
> En tout cas chez moi ça à tout de suite roulé et ça continue
> 
> 
> ...



suite à ton post, je suis allé parcourir un peu les forums de Macadsl, je n'ai presque rien vu sur 9online ... par contre beaucoup sur la Freebox


----------



## JediMac (30 Octobre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> suite à ton post, je suis allé parcourir un peu les forums de Macadsl, je n'ai presque rien vu sur 9online


Disons autant qu'ici sur Télé2, c'est à dire 3 ou 4 mauvaises impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> ... par contre beaucoup sur la Freebox


Là on est d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est pour ça que je ne suis pas allé chez eux. Du coup l'offre Télé2 est arrivée et j'ai sauté dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
En tout cas j'espère que tu seras toujours content de 9online, parce que 24 mois ligoté à eux c'est long et 99 euros c'est beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Octobre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Là on est d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est soit 24 mois, soit 99 euros


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Octobre 2003)

3 semaine que j'avais envoyé ma demande d'inscription à Tele2 ADSL et toujours pas de nouvelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et moi qui ai résilié Wanadoo, plus que 2 jours d'internet ?

Je décide de téléphoner à Tele2, et je demande où ca en est.
En gros ca donne ca et ca m'a pris que 2 minutes (appel gratuit)

T2 : "Nous avons reçu votre courrier le 17". 
GlobalCut : "Quoi ? je l'ai envoyé le 8, merci la Poste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, mais ca en est où ?"
T2 : "Votre Pack devrait vous parvenir en début de semaine prochaine avec votre modem."
GlobalCut : "Mais j'aurais besoin de me connecter avant, je pourrais avoir mes identifiant ?"
T2 : "Pas de problème" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après vérification de mon identité on m'a donner mon login et mot de passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Hop, ouverture de Remote Access, duplication du compte Wanadoo, je rentre mon identifiant et mot de passe et CA MARCHE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'attend plus que mon nouveau modem ethernet pour virer cette vilaine raie


----------



## me (31 Octobre 2003)

Pfff... malgre toute l'aide fort genereuse et complete du cote non-obscur de la force, mon pere n'a toujours pas reussi a paramettrer son acces a Tele2.

Il butte inlassablement sur "Impossible de trouver le serveur specifie" ou "Impossible de trouver un serveur PPOE". Comme l'assistance telephonique depuis les USA coute un peu cher... j'ai declare forfait. Un cousin doit passer voir mon pere ce we et essayera de le depanner (si le soucis ne vient pas de Tele2).


----------



## kabeha (31 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'attend plus que mon nouveau modem ethernet pour virer cette vilaine raie



Tu confirmes donc que le Speed Touch Home fonctionne avec Tele2 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confirmes donc que le Speed Touch Home fonctionne avec Tele2 ?



oui, en MacOS 9.2.1 en tout cas.


----------



## Zitoune (31 Octobre 2003)

Combien de temps ça a mis pour que ton compte soit activé ?
Mon abonnement Wanadoo se finit ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais celui de tele2 n'est pas encore actif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt; vais me faire discret ces prochains temps


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Combien de temps ça a mis pour que ton compte soit activé ?
> Mon abonnement Wanadoo se finit ce soir
> 
> 
> ...



Comme moi.
Telephone directement à Télé 2 et demande leur ton identifiant et mot de passe, comme ca tu n'auras pas de coupure


----------



## Zitoune (31 Octobre 2003)

Céfé, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bonne nouvelle : le modem reste à 29,95  jusqu'à la fin de l'année (c'est ce que m'a annoncé l'opérateur que j'avais en ligne)


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Céfé, merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon flood avec Tele2


----------



## JediMac (1 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est, fini wanadoo ! J'ai voulu voir si la connexion était active encore aujourd'hui et bien bizarrement, la date de coupure a été respectée, elle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça n'a rien changé pour mon accès Télé2 qui roule très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Novembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, fini wanadoo !



champagne !!


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Tu confirmes donc que le Speed Touch Home fonctionne avec Tele2 ?




Oui, en 10.2.8 aussi


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

smow a dit:
			
		

> Seul souci, que je ne suis pas arrivé à solutionner (si quelqu'un a une réponse, merci) : impossible d'envoyer des mails avec Mail.



Pareil : j'ai l'impression que les mails ne partent pas et je ne suis pas sûr de recevoir ce que l'on m'envoie !

Pourtant dans les préférences des comptes à relever, j'ai bien changé les références smtp : j'ai mis smtp.tele2.fr


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Dans Mail, il a fallu que je passe du serveur smtp de wanadoo a celui de tele2 (smtp.tele2.fr) et c'est bon.



Rien de plus ?
Pas touché aux options smtp ?


----------



## dodobis (2 Novembre 2003)

J'ai tele2 mais j'ai perdu ce matin mon email Wanadoo sans avoir le temps de prévenir personne!!!!
Qui connait une solution pour réactiver cette boîte gelée pour 6 mois par Wanadoo?


----------



## me (2 Novembre 2003)

Ca marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je viens d'avoir mon père au téléphone ce matin (en attendant qu'il règle iChat AV et qu'on arrête d'utiliser le téléphone). Tele2 marche enfin (et même au fin de la Normandie) !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mon cousin est passé le voir et, après avoir pas mal galéré, ils ont trouvé le problème: les réglages rentrés par mon père étaient les bons (bravo à mon père 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et super-merci à JediMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais le modem avait besoin d'être débranché: étrangement, après avoir débranché le modem de la prise secteur et l'avoir rebranché, tout s'est mis à fonctionner normalement (réinitialisation du modem ?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Vroum... mon père peut maintenant surfer à toute vitesse...


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tele2 mais j'ai perdu ce matin mon email Wanadoo sans avoir le temps de prévenir personne!!!!
> Qui connait une solution pour réactiver cette boîte gelée pour 6 mois par Wanadoo?



Les appeler et leur demander à réactiver ton compte en libr'@ccès
=&gt; tu n'as qu'à leur dire que c'est quand tu comptes l'utiliser quand ton fai sera en panne ou inaccessible


----------



## dodobis (2 Novembre 2003)

Merci Zitoune, je vois ça lundi et je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Les appeler et leur demander à réactiver ton compte en libr'@ccès
> =&gt; tu n'as qu'à leur dire que c'est quand tu comptes l'utiliser quand ton fai sera en panne ou inaccessible



sais-tu si la procédure peut aussi marcher avec Free (mon père veut arrêter son forfait 50h avec Free mais conserver son espace de 100 mo, voire ses mails) ??


----------



## Zitoune (2 Novembre 2003)

Vu que Free propose un accès gatuit au net, pas de soucis


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Vu que Free propose un accès gatuit au net, pas de soucis



cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça sent le switch !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2003)

A y est, champagne aussi ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout marche à merveille, j'attend plus que mon modem ethernet


----------



## Zitoune (3 Novembre 2003)

Ici aussi, tout va bien, sauf la réception de mails


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2003)

J'ai voulu me créer une BAL Tele2 sur http://reg.tele2.fr/tele2internet/ mais voici le message que j'ai eu.






Avez-vous le même problème ? Que faire ?


----------



## JediMac (3 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu me créer une BAL Tele2 sur http://reg.tele2.fr/tele2internet/ mais voici le message que j'ai eu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On voit rien !
Sinon, un témoignage sur MacADSL, sur le problème de relevé des BAL Télé2.

<blockquote><font class="small"> HooGs:</font><hr />j'viens de découvrir l'adresse de la partie abonnés: http://www.tele2internet.fr/ 
 ce qui m'a permis de découvrir dans la partie gestion des comptes e-mail quand fait, lorsque l'on crée une adresse e-mail chez Tele2 du type mon_adresse@tele2.fr, l'identifiant pour recuperer le courrier via un logiciel de messagerie n'est pas mon_adresse mais un login du style euazerty très pratique  

 mais bon, resultat, j'peux enfin recuperer mes messages de Tele2 via Mail

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2003)

Arrggghhhh merci free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le problème est ici (atteindre que Free veuille bien charger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Donc je repose les questions : Avez-vous le même problème ? Que faire ?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Novembre 2003)

Merci JediMac pour le lien vers les BAL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Mais j'ai toujours des soucis : seule une partie de mes mails arrive


----------



## me (4 Novembre 2003)

Mon pere vient de me signaler un truc bizarre avec son nouveau modem.

Comme je vous l'ai deja raconte un peu plus haut, il a eu toutes les peines du monde a installer son acces Tele2 avec son nouveau modem Ethernet... avant de se rendre compte (presque par hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qu'il fallait debrancher le modem de la prise secteur et le rebrancher pour que cela fonctionne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien cela continue: s'il eteint l'ordinateur, la connection ne marche plus. Il faut qu'il debranche son modem de la prise secteur, le rebranche (immediatement), attende environ une minute... et la ca marche a nouveau... et ce a chaque extinction (je ne sais pas pour les simples redemarrages). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est propre a tous les modems Ethernet ce fonctionnement bizarre ou seulement a celui de mon pere ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Est-ce qu'il existe une parade (c'est deja bien que ca fonctionne, mais bon, s'il pouvait se passer de brancher/debrancher a chaque fois, ce serait cool). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci. 

Question supplementaire de celui qui n'y connait rien en ADSL: l'ADSL, il faut le deconnecter quand on utilise plus internet ou on peut le laisser en permanence (moi je ne connais que les connections telephone classique ou il faut toujours deconnecter si on ne veut pas payer trop cher et les connections cable ou je suis branche en permanence) ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2003)

Ca me parait étrange comme manipulation de devoir debrancher à chaque fois.
A mon avis ce n'est pas normal. Ne peut-il pas essayer de se le faire échanger ?

Sinon pour l'ADSL, oui tu peux rester connecter en permanence et avoir quand même accés à ton téléphone. Tu te fais juste déconnécté une fois toute les 24h (environ) pour changer d'IP.


----------



## Zède (4 Novembre 2003)

Moi je me posais une tite question : j'ai un modem Bewan Ethernet et est-ce qu'il faut le débrancher des fois du secteur ? Parce qu'il chauffe un peu et c'est peut être pas bon pour lui...

Sinon juste une info : Télé2 marche très bien et ça fait maintenant 3 semaines : aucune encombre sur Montpellier, les débits sont toujours très bons...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2003)

Du moment que ton modem ne prend pas feu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je teste aussi Tele2 avec Grenouille.com et je n'ai jamais eu d'aussi bon résultats.


 <blockquote><font class="small"> Petit extrait:</font><hr /> 

Download : (512 Kbps = 64 Ko/sec)
quantité (mesurée) : 12

minimum : 59,5 Ko/sec

moyenne : 63,3 Ko/sec

maximum : 69,7 Ko/sec

[/QUOTE] 


Sinon j'ai toujours pas réussi à me créer ma BAL Télé2


----------



## me (4 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis ce n'est pas normal. Ne peut-il pas essayer de se le faire échanger ?



Oula... ca va encore prendre des plombes tout ca...


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Novembre 2003)

me a dit:
			
		

> C'est propre a tous les modems Ethernet ce fonctionnement bizarre ou seulement a celui de mon pere ???



non, ce n'est pas normal du tout.
Il faut qu'il essaie de le faire échanger.


----------



## fab spirit (5 Novembre 2003)

Je suis attentivement les discussions sur tele2 car j'ai maintenant un abonnement ADLS. Je n'ai pas eu trop de problème pour l'installation 

Par contre je rencontre le même problème de connexion qui se bloque je dois alors débrancher le modem (ethernet) de la prise et rebrancher.

J'hésite également à rendre la modem car l'attente risque d'être longue


----------



## dodobis (6 Novembre 2003)

En ce moment, je suis un peu déçu car mon débit tourne aux alentours de 100Ko au lieu de 512Ko (lieu: 71100 Chalon sur Saône). Quelqu'un connait-il le même pb avec ADSL TELE2 ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis un peu déçu car mon débit tourne aux alentours de 100Ko au lieu de 512Ko (lieu: 71100 Chalon sur Saône). Quelqu'un connait-il le même pb avec ADSL TELE2 ?



est-ce que tu ne confond pas Kb et Ko ??

ADSL 512 = 50/70 ko/sec


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Novembre 2003)

fab spirit a dit:
			
		

> Je suis attentivement les discussions sur tele2 car j'ai maintenant un abonnement ADLS. Je n'ai pas eu trop de problème pour l'installation
> 
> Par contre je rencontre le même problème de connexion qui se bloque je dois alors débrancher le modem (ethernet) de la prise et rebrancher.
> 
> J'hésite également à rendre la modem car l'attente risque d'être longue



J'ai toujours pas recu mon modem, mais vu que j'en ai deja un, si je sent une embrouille je le ferais changer. Et n'oubliez pas que vous avez 7 jours pour changer d'avis et qu le modem est aussi sous garantie.
Peut-etre faut-il essayer de telephoner à Tele2 et negocier un nouvel envoi de modem contre echange ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis un peu déçu car mon débit tourne aux alentours de 100Ko au lieu de 512Ko (lieu: 71100 Chalon sur Saône). Quelqu'un connait-il le même pb avec ADSL TELE2 ?



 Va faire un tour sur le site de la grenouille.com Tele2 Chalon sur Saône , tout a l'aire de bien aller


----------



## dodobis (6 Novembre 2003)

Merci à Global cut, cela doit venir de mes réglages et de Emule sous VPC6...


----------



## dodobis (6 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que tu ne confond pas Kb et Ko ??
> 
> ADSL 512 = 50/70 ko/sec


Florentdesvosges a raison j'aurai du écrire Kb et non Ko (je le prenais comme abréviation de kilo et non de kilooctets) mais je pensais à bit, si j'ose dire...


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Novembre 2003)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Global cut, cela doit venir de mes réglages et de Emule sous VPC6...



A priori, VPC 6 et Tele2 posent des problèmes. Ce qui n'est pas le cas ni de Wanadoo, ni de Noos et d'autres FAI.
C'est là:

sujet dédié Virtual PC


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

J'ai finalement reussi à créer ma BAL Tele2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les SMS il faut avoir un portable pour pouvoir en envoyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'ai toujours pas recu mon modem ethernet


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

J'avais oublier de dire qu'il y'a 10 Mo pour les pages perso, c'est toujurs ca, ainsi qu'un espace disque de 10 Mo pour stocker ses fichiers perso, pas mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a aussi un repertoire ainsi qu'un agenda.


----------



## crapulos (9 Novembre 2003)

Plein de bonnes nouvelles avec Télé2 !! Tant mieux, je vous suis de près, je quitte Wanadoo à la fin du mois et je devrais commencer mon abonnement télé2 d'ici le 20-25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Penser à prévenir tout mon carnet que je change d'adresse (prévu une petite adresse à laposte.net, pratique, on peut récupérer ses mails directement de Mail) vu que le service de mail à l'air toujours léger léger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Espérer que le modem ethernet fonctionnera bien, je le prend pas pour avoir plus de soucis qu'avec la raie (qui ne m'en pose que rarement il est vrai mais enfin, ces histoires de drivers à chaque fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

- Et finalement appeler télé2 si le 25 j'ai rien vu venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci Globalcut)

ahah ... le retour aux 512kb va me faire du bien je crois ... pour l'hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







K


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2003)

Coup de gueule / coup de cur






 J'ai toujours pas reçu mon modem (inscription envoyée il y a 1 mois)






 Tele2 marche à merveille


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

va sur :  http://www.grenouille.com/index.php
Tu as tous les taux de transferts de toutes les offres de tous les FAI
Bref tout ce qu'il faut savoir avant d'acheter un accè internet

@+


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Novembre 2003)

J'ai reçu ce matin mon modem ethernet Bewan, et viens d'essayer de l'utiliser mais ca marche pas. Le modem est allumé, tout va bien, toutes les diodes sont allumées, mais je n'arrive pas à installer "BeWAN PPPoE 1.0.3" à partir du CD (Je suis sous 9). Le CD me dit d'insérer le CD "français".
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'envoyer par mail cette petite installe ?

Bon il est trop tard pour contacter l'assistance technique mais je le ferais dès demain.

Chose étrange, sur le site de Tele2 ils présentaient le modem comme étant le "Modem ADSL Bewan Ethernet ST" et celui que j'ai reçu est un "Modem ADSL Bewan Ethernet CX".
Et vous vous avez quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

Le "BEWAN ADSL Ethernet CX" est en fait un modem "Aztech DSL 305 E" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors qu'il proposaient un "Modem ADSL Bewan Ethernet ST"

Quelqu'un y comprend quelque chose


----------



## crapulos (24 Novembre 2003)

Rupture de stock ??

Mais j'y pense ... ça devrait marcher tout seul si c'est un modem ethernet non ??

K


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ce technique mais je le ferais dès demain.



qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dit ??


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dit ??



Tu parles, j'ai abandonné, trop long l'attente au téléphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je leur ai fais un mail pour leur dire mon mécontentemen, j'attend une réponse, et je vais leur renvoyer le modem (droit de rétraction). En effet celui qu'ils m'ont vendu ne fais pas routeur


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Rupture de stock ??
> 
> Mais j'y pense ... ça devrait marcher tout seul si c'est un modem ethernet non ??
> 
> K



Je suis sous 9 et il faut installer le PPPoE. Le CD d'installation ne marche pas


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sous 9 et il faut installer le PPPoE. Le CD d'installation ne marche pas



tu ne veux pas en profiter pour passer sur X ??


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> tu ne veux en profiter pour passer sur X ??



Je voudrais bien, mais ca risque d'etre juste sur mon iMac350.
Mais de toute facon, leur modm ne fait pas routeur, comme celui annoncé lors de l'inscription et je prevoyais exploiter ca pour ma PS2.


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien, mais ca risque d'etre juste sur mon iMac350.



comme tu dis ...


----------



## Zitoune (25 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Coup de gueule / coup de cur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tele2 marche à merveille



moi j'ai des soucis pour récupérer mes mails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais la connection est fiable et rapide


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



Ouai, ben si t'en as déjà un réflechi
Ca sent l'arnaque leur histoire de modem :\

Sinon je suis très satisfait du debit et de la qualité de connexion. Chez moi c'est mieux que quand j'étais chez Wanado.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2003)

Finalement sur l'idée de Mr Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai installé à partir de mon CD Wanado WanadooPPPoE et désormais mon modem Ethernet "Bawan" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fonctionne.

Donc : Il y a bien un probleme sur le CD (tout du moins le miens) d'installation du Bewan Ethernet CX (qui n'en n'est pas vraiment un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

J'attend quand même toujours une réponse de Télé2 sur ce drole de modem.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2003)

Ce que je peux également vous dire c'est qu'à prioris le modem Bewan Ethernet CX ne chauffe pas. Je l'ai laissé branché depuis 4 jours justement pour voir ca et pas de problème; aussi froid que la raie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je ne pense pas que le fait qu'il soit maintenant vraiment actif change quelquechose.


----------



## kabeha (25 Novembre 2003)

Bon, je suis avec intérêt ce fil depuis le début : mon contrat wanadoo se termine le 25/12.
Pour résumer :
1) Niveau connexion : fiable ? rapide ?
2) Niveau service, délai : lent ?
3) Niveau modem : pas de problème ? quel intérêt de changer son modem si le speed Touch fonctionne ?

Merci de votre avis


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (25 Novembre 2003)

pour la stabilité du débit ça dépend des villes comme on peut le voir sur le site de la grenouille mais ça progresse constamment au cours de Novembre, donc c'est de bonne augure pour la suite.

Niveau délais, c'est pas terrible !
Je me suis inscrit Vendredi et ils m'ont donné une attente de 3 semaines pour l'ouverture de la ligne et un délai supplémentaire inconnu pour l'envoi du modem ethernet.
Je leur ai demandé pourquoi ils conseillent un modem usb et ils m'ont dit que c'est parce que ça se branche sur plus d'ordinateurs que le ethernet et carrément parce que ça coûte moins cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais beaucoup de clients demandent un ethernet d'où les délais d'attente supp.

Mais bon, niveau prix et conditions de souscription c'est imbattable, ça mérite d'être essayé. Si vraiment ils n'assurent pas, j'annule l'abonnement et je pars chez 9online quand je veux alors qu'est-ce que je rique?


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Novembre 2003)

perso, je suis allé chez 9online, j'ai acheté mon modem Ethernet pour 30 euros, aucun autre frais (à part les 23 euros mensuels pour du 512 à 60k/sec de dl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), deux semaines de délai entre l'inscription et l'arrivée du colis.
Depuis presque deux mois, aucun problème de fonctionnnement à signaler.
Bien sûr, il y a les deux ans d'engagement, mais on peut très bien déménager et garder, sans frais, notre abonnement.
Bref, je ne regrette pas pour l'instant


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je suis avec intérêt ce fil depuis le début : mon contrat wanadoo se termine le 25/12.
> Pour résumer :
> 1) Niveau connexion : fiable ? rapide ?
> 2) Niveau service, délai : lent ?
> ...



1 &gt; aucun problème, même mieux que quand j'etais chez Wanadoo pour la rapidité.
2 &gt; tu peux demander par téléphone tes identifiants au bout de 2 semaines environ. Sinon il faut attendre presque 1 mois le courrier.
3 &gt; l'Ethernet soulage vraiment le système (plus de réactivité). Le modem usb pompe pas mal de ressource au Mac (CPU). A ce propos je vous en dirais plus bientôt le temps de faire un test Seti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ca me parait prometteur


----------



## kabeha (26 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 3 &gt; l'Ethernet soulage vraiment le système (plus de réactivité). Le modem usb pompe pas mal de ressource au Mac (CPU). A ce propos je vous en dirais plus bientôt le temps de faire un test Seti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais mon modem est Ethernet : pourquoi acheter celui de Tele2 même à 30 ? Y-a-t-il une raison technique ?


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais mon modem est Ethernet : pourquoi acheter celui de Tele2 même à 30 ? Y-a-t-il une raison technique ?


A ma connaissance aucune, tous les modems ethernet sont compatibles avec Télé2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## crapulos (26 Novembre 2003)

Rien à rajouter de particulier .... si ce n'est un témoignage positif pour télé2. Je viens de Wanadoo en 128kbits alors forcement, c'est plus rapide maintenant (512 kbits) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Je n'ai pas encore le modem ethernet que j'ai pris pour remplacer la raie manta (on sait jamais si j'arrive à la vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Un bon point pour télé2, je les ai appelé deux fois pour le moment (pour obtenir les identifiants avant d'avoir le courier) et je n'ai pas attendu plus de quelques minutes mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde ...

Voilà, il y a aussi Club-internet qui a l'air agressif sur les prix et qui a peut-être l'avantage d'être un fournisseur assez ancien et, on peut supposer, avec plus d'expérience sur le sujet.

K


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2003)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais mon modem est Ethernet : pourquoi acheter celui de Tele2 même à 30 ? Y-a-t-il une raison technique ?



Garde le tien, tu economiseras 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca vaut juste le coup si tu passes d'un usb à l'ethernet.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Un bon point pour télé2, je les ai appelé deux fois pour le moment (pour obtenir les identifiants avant d'avoir le courier) et je n'ai pas attendu plus de quelques minutes mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde ...



Au début pour moi c'etait pareil. Tu veux t'inscrire, donc tu appels le numéro vert (gratuit), puis tu demandes tes identifications, là tu telephones à un numéro au tarif local, et tout ceci sans attendre. Par contre une fois que t'es abonné et que tu veux avoir le service technique c'est 0.34 / min et là tu attends. Ceci dit, c'est pareil chez tous les FAI


----------



## crapulos (26 Novembre 2003)

En effet, oui, pas trop agréable ....

bref, un mail en espérant qu'ils soient aussi efficace que Wanadoo !

K


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> En effet, oui, pas trop agréable ....
> 
> bref, un mail en espérant qu'ils soient aussi efficace que Wanadoo !
> 
> K



Ben je leur ai envoyé un mail dimanche 23 novembre 2003 23:34 et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse presque 48h après, alors qu'ils disent sur le site que "Votre problème sera traité dans les 24 heures."

Je n'en veux pas particuliérement à Tele2 puisque comme je l'ai déjà, ils sont tous comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Avez-vous d'autres témoignages positifs ou négatifs ?


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous d'autres témoignages positifs ou négatifs ?


J'ai envoyé des méls de nombreuses fois à Télé2, au sujet de la téléphonie. Comme je le disais au début de ce post je crois, le SAV Télé2 était au poil au début, mais s'est dégradé ensuite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maintenant, il n'est pas rare d'attendre 1 semaine, voire 2, pour lire une réponse. En tout cas, si on n'est pas pressé, on finit toujours par avoir gain de cause en étant menaçant (mais polis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans ses méls. En général je menace de partir ailleurs dès la 2ème relance. Une fois ça m'a même valu d'être appelé par une conseillère.
Mes anicroches avec Télé2 concernent toujours leur carte collector, c'est à dire une carte sur laquelle on colle des vignettes donnant des minutes de téléphone gratuites et qu'il faut retourner une fois pleine. Là encore au début tout allait bien, mais à présent c'est très souvent que les cartes se paument et soient oubliées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Donc menace de partir et promesse de prise en compte de la carte par Télé2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Sinon, rien à dire sur ma connexion si ce n'est que tout roule, même si c'est un petit peu moins rapide que wanadoo.


----------



## snoopss (27 Novembre 2003)

Un petit mot pour dire que je suis aussi chez tele 2 depuis 1 mois, ça marche pas mal (mon premier adsl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) même si le modem a parfois besoin d'etre débranché.

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à configurer ma boite aux lettres (j'avais aol avant ou tout était fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais là ça merde.

j'ai mis
- adresse électronique, celle qu'ils m'ont donnée xxxxxx@tele2.fr (au fait on peut changer?)

-nom du serveur smtp.tele2.fr

- mot de passe , celui qu'ils m'ont donné (peut-on en changer?)

Y a-t-il d'autres choses à mettre? ça ne marche pas, j'ai pris .mac gratuit 2 mois pour patienter ...

merci


----------



## crapulos (27 Novembre 2003)

Alors là, je sais pas, j'ai pas encore recu le courier de Télé2. Mais je ne pense pas que j'utiliserais l'adresse fournie, je n'ai plus envie d'être lié à un opérateur pour un truc aussi idiot. Je préfère les adresses qui sont utilisables partout ....

K


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je sais pas, j'ai pas encore recu le courier de Télé2. Mais je ne pense pas que j'utiliserais l'adresse fournie, je n'ai plus envie d'être lié à un opérateur pour un truc aussi idiot. Je préfère les adresses qui sont utilisables partout ....
> 
> K




Euh? l'adresse Tele2 est une adresse que si tu es chez eux.
Utilises plutôt laposte.net par exemple.

Sinon pour Tele2, tu peux te faire jusqu'à 5 BAL et on peux changer les mots de passe (heureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pauv pomme (27 Novembre 2003)

Après presque 2 mois d'attente j'ai enfin reçu mes codes et mon modem un bewan cx. Tout focntionne à merveille, en direct sur le mac et en passant par le hub
Pour mail j'ai moi-même configuré l'adresse, il ne m'en n'ont pas donné. Par contre on a droit à 5 donc il doit être possible d'en créer d'autre.

En trois jour je suis très content


----------



## crapulos (27 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh? l'adresse Tele2 est une adresse que si tu es chez eux.
> Utilises plutôt laposte.net par exemple.
> 
> Sinon pour Tele2, tu peux te faire jusqu'à 5 BAL et on peux changer les mots de passe (heureusement
> ...



Oui, mais je suis chez eux .... mais je ne pense pas utiliser l'adresse Télé2, je m'en suis fait sur la poste et voilà ... récupère le tout dans Mail ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui attendent leur modem :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> http://editorial.tele2internet.fr/?page=ETAT_RESEAU&amp;popup=1:</font><hr /> 25.11.03, 16:04 : NOUVEAUX INSCRITS : RETARD D'APPROVISIONNEMENT MODEMS ETHERNET
Nous rencontrons actuellement des difficultés dapprovisionnement en modems Ethernet Bewan. En conséquence, nous ne serons en mesure d'adresser leur pack modem Ethernet aux nouveaux clients en ayant fait la demande après le 20 novembre 2003 que d'ici une quinzaine de jours, soit entre le 9 et le 17 décembre 2003.  

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

et  ici le nouveau modem "Bewan ethernet CX"  distribué par Tele2.
(C'est le DSL305E)


----------



## crapulos (27 Novembre 2003)

Il a l'air pas mal non ? Je ne connais pas les caractéristiques de celui qui était proposé avant mais le fait qu'on puisse mettre celui sur un réseau via un hub est une bonne chose ... il me semble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'y connais pas grand chose mais est-ce cela que l'on appelle un routeur ? et si oui, à quoi cela sert-il plus précisément ?

K


----------



## Zitoune (27 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et  ici le nouveau modem "Bewan ethernet CX"  distribué par Tele2.
> (C'est le DSL305E)




On peut le bidouiller pour en faire un routeur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> On peut le bidouiller pour en faire un routeur ?



J'en sais rien mais on peux déjà le partager avec un hub


----------



## Zitoune (28 Novembre 2003)

Il y a des modems avec lesquels on ne peut pas faire ça ?


----------



## crapulos (29 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est, j'ai mon modem Ethernet Bewan machin. Une question : le mien siffle légèrement (et comme ils sont bien radins en fil, pour le moment, il n'est pas prévu pour moi de l'éteindre à chaque fois) .... Qu'en est-il des votres ???

Sinon, bin on dirait que ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

En effet, il y a comme un léger bruit. J'ai juste pressé à la main le modem (au niveau de l'alimentation) et ce bruit a disparu.


----------



## doume06 (30 Novembre 2003)

Mon expérience a Tele2 depuis 1 semaine :
- rien à redire sur la vitesse (aussi rapide que Wanadoo mon ancien fournisseur pour beaucoup - chère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- connexion avec modem Speed Touch ethernet (fournit par Wanadoo)+ airport sans problème 
- installation identifiant en 5 minutes avec courrier Tele2 reçu 3 semaine après inscription
- conclusion : que du bonheur


----------



## microtech (1 Décembre 2003)

Vendredi 28/11/03 j'ai recu une lettre de Tele2 me disant que je recevrai mon modem entre le 09 et 17 décembre... Le meme jour le modem etait dans ma boite aux lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Seulement lors de l'installation de PPPoE l'installeur me demande un disque "Francais" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai juste le CD fourni avec le Modem BeWAN ADSL Ethernet CX. Sur le site BeWAN rien sur ce modem...
J'ai installe une extension PPPoE manuellement avec un script x, cela ne fonctionne pas, j'ai comme message "Echec lors de l'authentification", pourtant tous mes parametres sont correct (cela fonctionne avec mon PC, j'ai honte).

Quelqu'un aurait-il un script pour ce modem (le CX) ?
Ou une adresse pour le telecharger ?
Ou un moyen de tromper l'installeur (j'ai essaye de renommer une partition sur laquelle je l'avais copie, cela ne fonctionne pas) ?

J'ai contacte BeWAN et Tele2 par mail mais pas encore de reponse.

Applement votre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iBook OS9.1


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Décembre 2003)

microtech a dit:
			
		

> J'ai contacte BeWAN et Tele2 par mail mais pas encore de reponse



d'ici deux semaines, tu devrais une réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu ne comptes pas passer sous X prochainement (il semble qu'il y ait moins de problèmes) ? 

Ps : bienvenu sur le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2003)

Mon CD Bewan ne marche pas non plus, j'ai simplement installé le PPPoE à partir du CD que j'avais eu chez Wanadoo et maintenant tout roule.
Donne moi ton adresse mail par MP si tu veux que je te l'envoie.


----------



## legroca (1 Décembre 2003)

J'ai le même problème avec mon modem Ethernet Télé2 : je dois sans cesse le brancher/débrancher. J'ai demandé un échange par mail la semaine dernière, mais j'attends toujours la réponse...
En plus de cela, par moment, j'accède à certains sites mais pas à d'autres et j'obtiens alors un message disant que la connexion au site URL www..... a échoué. Et puis, tout d'un coup, tout fonctionne ! Ces problèmes sont très désagréables car par moment je n'accède à rien si ce n'est à la page d'acceuil Télé2Internet et à mes mails.  Pensez-vous que cela puisse aussi venir du modem ? Et sinon, de quoi ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pickwick (1 Décembre 2003)

OUi..... je suis sur Télé 2 qavec un modem ex-Wanadoo et depuis plusieurs jours surtout samedi, j'ai de nombreuses pages qui refusent de s'afficherm, surout les sites marchands style ebay et de gros pbs pour lever le courrier sur le serveur .mac....
Alors, comme ma copine à Annecy sur le m^me configuration, a les même difficultés, je ne sais pas si c'est lié au réseau qui surcharge en ce moment ou à télé2.
En tout cas je n'ai jamais eu ces problèmes avec Wanadoo pendant deux ans.... donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:?????


----------



## legroca (1 Décembre 2003)

En effet, ce weekend c'était catastrophique, et notamment aussi avec EBay... Cela viendrait donc de télé2 ! Super ! Pensez-vous que cela va s'arranger ? Pour ma part, j'habite en meurthe et moselle.


----------



## doume06 (1 Décembre 2003)

Plus moyen d'acéder aux service .Mac tout ce week-end en pensant que le problème venait de chez Apple...(voir  .Mac en panne... sur le forum) et ce matin, tout rentre dans l'ordre...
Jamais je n'est connu ce genre de problème chez Wanadoo...en espérant que celui garde un caractère exceptionnel...


----------



## legroca (1 Décembre 2003)

pas si exceptionnel que ça : la semaine passée, cela m'est arrivé à plusieurs reprises...


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2003)

Peut-être que Télé2 n'y est pas pour grand chose. D'après un post de MacADSL, la rupture d'un cable transatlantique serait à l'origine de ces désagréments.


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Décembre 2003)

je viens de faire un dl depuis mon navigateur préféré et voici ce que m'a indiqué la fenêtre de téléchargement :






cool : je ne savais pas qu'avec mon pauvre ADSL 512, je pouvais dl à 5,6 Mbs


----------



## crapulos (4 Décembre 2003)

l'a même pas eu le temps de se rendre compte qu'il y avait un fichier à télécharger ton système !!!

K


----------



## pickwick (7 Décembre 2003)

Cette fin de samedi après midi de très grosses difficultés à nouveau pour naviguer avec télé 2 , c'est le second WE que cela déconne à fond, pas moyen d'aller sur .mac, ebay ou yahoo et ailleurs cela rame à mort, idemn pour récuupérer le courrier, les tests de connection avec Grenouille sont mauvais.... ça sent le retour vers Wanadoo à plein nez


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> Cette fin de samedi après midi de très grosses difficultés à nouveau pour naviguer avec télé 2 , c'est le second WE que cela déconne à fond, pas moyen d'aller sur .mac, ebay ou yahoo et ailleurs cela rame à mort, idemn pour récuupérer le courrier, les tests de connection avec Grenouille sont mauvais.... ça sent le retour vers Wanadoo à plein nez



il n'y a pas que wanadoo et tele2.
Je suis sur 9online depuis la rentrée, et je n'ai qu'un seul problème, pas de connexion possible pendant 2 heures


----------



## pickwick (7 Décembre 2003)

Oui mais mes amis sur wanadoo n'ont pas de problémes, eux .... il faut croire que la différence de prix se traduit aussi par une différence de qualité, au moins pour le moment....
depuis hier c'est la grosse galère, un coup ça passe, 99 coups cela ne passepas, pas moyen de lire son courrier, pas moyen d'aller sur ebay, pas moyen d'accéder à mon idisk.... je vais retourner sur Wanadoo rapido presto


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais mes amis sur wanadoo n'ont pas de problémes, eux .... (


Aucun problème sur wanadoo depuis que j'ai pris mon abonnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est vrai c'est cher


----------



## Zitoune (8 Décembre 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé un tutoriel simple permettant de débrider le modem Bewan cx afin d'en faire un routeur ?

&gt; il y a plein de choses dans les forums de MacASL, mais je cherche un récapitulatif.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2003)

Ca y est, j'ai recu la reponse au mail que j'ai envoyé à Tele2 (soit 2 semaine plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 <blockquote><font class="small"> Mail Tele2:</font><hr /> Monsieur XXXXXXX ,

Télé 2 France accuse réception de votre e-mail.Nous vous informons que le
modem Bewan est parfaitement compatible avec votre ordinateur et que le cd rom est conçu pour la bonne mise en place du modem.
Etant au support technique internet classique et n'ayant pas toutes les
competences requises au niveau de l'asl, nous vous invitons à rétierer
votre demande au support technique adsl au 08 92 89 27 89 , choix 2.

Conscient de votre refus de contacter ce service, sachez qu'aucune mesure
ne peut être prise sans le service internet adsl.


TELE2 vous remercie de votre confiance et vous souhaite un bon surf sur
www.tele2internet.fr

Support Technique TELE2 Internet
Ouvert 7j/7 de 8h00 à 22h00
Tél. : 0 892 890 700 (0,34 /mn)
E-mail : support@tele2.fr 

[/QUOTE] 


Conclusion &gt; Ca sert à rien d'envoyer un mail à Tele2 pour ce qui concerne l'ADSL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mis à part ca, Tele2 marche à merveille chez moi


----------



## florentdesvosges (8 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion &gt; Ca sert à rien d'envoyer un mail à Tele2 pour ce qui concerne l'ADSL



tout comme  ça ne sert à rien d'envoyer un mail à La Poste pour leur dire que leur service mail ne marche pas sous Safari

Y a t-il un pilote dans l'avion ??


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2003)

Au moins pour LaPoste on paye pas (encore).


----------



## pickwick (8 Décembre 2003)

Dépité des services télé2 je reviens sur wanadoo. Jamais je n'ai eu de soucis avec eux alors que depuis quinze jours au moins c'est la galère et la panade chez télé2. Deux wee-ends sans surf ni courrier sur la plaque d'Annecy, impossible de joindre qui que ce soit sauf ce midi : il y a des travaux, durée indéterminée.

Du coup je réactive mon compte Wanadoo.
30 euros pour 4 mois et 45 après, engagement d'un an. Mais QUALITE DE SERVICE et dixit l'opératrice l'arrivée en début d'année 2004 d'offres plus alléchantes..... à force d' entendre parler elles finiront peut-être par&lt;arriver !!

En tout &lt;cas, quand on compte les coups de fils au service tehchnique télé2, les problèmes pour se connecter ou surtout pour accéder au web et au courrier, ....Télé 2 n'est pas une bonne affaire.


----------



## saphir44 (9 Décembre 2003)

Si télé2 n'est pas une bonne affaire, moi je pense que çà depend ou l'on habite. J'ai ADSL télé2 depuis 2 semaines et j'ai de tres bons débits d'apres différents test sur des sites internet. Pourtant j'habite en pleine campagne à  5km de Provins (seine et marne), je m'attendais pas à avoir une connexion aussi bonne. J'avoue que quelques fois j'ai eu quelques problèmes pour me connecter à certains sites mais ça n'arrive pas souvent et tout devient normal au bout de 5 min env. Je n'ai ete déconnecté qu'une fois pendant 20 min un vendredi vers 17h.
Tele2 ya qua essayer c'est le moins cher pour l'instant et de toute façon il n'y a pas d'engagement.


----------



## Zitoune (9 Décembre 2003)

pickwick a dit:
			
		

> les problèmes pour se connecter ou surtout pour accéder au web et au courrier, ....Télé 2 n'est pas une bonne affaire.




Il n'y a que les mails qui continuent à poser problème chez moi : envoi ou réception parfois impossibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Le reste fonctionne bien


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2003)

saphir44 a dit:
			
		

> Tele2 ya qua essayer c'est le moins cher pour l'instant et de toute façon il n'y a pas d'engagement.



le moins cher : pas tout à fait ...

Par contre, le fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'engagement devrait les inciter à offrir un très bon service sinon tout le monde va déserter !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

ça se voit que t'es pas un ultra floodeur toi


----------



## kabeha (9 Décembre 2003)

Délai ce matin pour souscrire Télé2 Ethernet : + de 30 jours dixit l'opératrice, rupture stock modem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus la lecture des posts précédents, je commence à me demander si j'ai bien fait d'envoyer ma résiliation à Wanadoo


----------



## pickwick (9 Décembre 2003)

Tu peux annuler ta résiliation sans problèmes. Moi pour le moment je te le conseille car téLé 2 rencontre encore de grosses difficultés, dues certainement au succés commercial.... mais derrière il y a des utilisateurs exigeants.
Alors je suis reparti pour un an chez Wanadoo, au moins je sais que cela marche.


----------



## bgali (10 Décembre 2003)

Si tu pourras garder ton adresse wanadoo en changeant ton abonnement en abonnement " accés libre", c'est à dire tu ne paieras que ce que tu consommes en internet, mais tu ne comsommes rien pour relever ta boîte wanadoo = donc tu ne paies rien ...


----------



## pickwick (10 Décembre 2003)

Lundi contrat résilié par lettre AR chez télé 2 et demande de réactivation chez Wanadoo, mercredi matin le compte wanadoo fonctionne déjà. Rapide et efficace.


----------



## JediMac (10 Décembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui ont un modem bewan ethernet CX, un sujet de MacADSL qui essaie de trouver une bidouille pour en faire un routeur.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2003)

Ca serait cool, est-ce que ceci permetrait de brancher une PS2 ?


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (10 Décembre 2003)

messieurs dames,

personnellement j'attends mon modem, j'ai pris télé 2 malgrés les début foireux parce que tout ça va s'arranger (l'histoire nous donnera raison) ils font bcp de travaux sur leur réseaux et comme pas mal d'utilisateurs résilient rapidement télé2 ça devrait s'arranger encore plus vite. (allez-y vite chez wanamou vous encombrez le réseau!)

Je vois les infos pour angers sur le site de la grenouille c de mieux en mieux au fil des jours alors je pense avoir eu raison.

perso je reste chez t2 et dès que les tarifs wanadoo me conviennent (25/mois en 512 ) je change gratuitement.

Mais là non merci, y a pas marqué bécasse


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

ni autruche t'es sûr?


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ni autruche t'es sûr?



non plus, tu sais il y a autant sinon plus de clients satisfaits que de mécontents chez t2.

A un moment j'ai pensé à tout annulé pour basculer chez 9online mais il y avait aussi des mécontents du 9online sur les forums (macadsl et autres). Pour free pareil alors puisque de toutes façons ils ont tous des petits problèmes autant aller chez le moins contraignant c'est ma façon de penser et il se trouve que c'est t2. Sinon, je m'en tamponne j'ai pas d'actions t2.

Ils ont des problèmes pour se lancer comme free en avait au début mais c'est pas grave si je dois attendre 15 minutes de plus pour télécharger un album que le mec qui est chez wanadoo, je ne suis pas du genre à passer ma journée à contempler la vitesse de mon download et à criser dès qu'il descend un peu trop. 
Et puis si quelques jours je ne pourrais pas me connecter aux heures de grand traffic j'attendrai les heures creuses et basta. 

Encore une fois amha ils vont l'améliorer le réseau, le temps donnera raison à ceux qui sont restés je pense.

Après c'est vrai que ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en a, moi je prends l'adsl uniquement pour télécharger des films et de la musique, je ne surfe pas toute la journée.

Vous avez bien raison d'être exigents parce que vous payez mais il ne faut pas non plus devenir esclaves de la performance.
c'est comme les mecs qui achètent un G5 parce que les fenêtres vont s'ouvrir un quart de seconde plus vite que sur un G4 bon ben moi je veux bien c'est une passion je respecte, moi j'en ai d'autres et je pense que l'info c'est fait pour se distraire et travailler et ...je ne suis pas aux pièces dans ces cas-là.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

Chez moi Tele2 va toujours aussi bien donc je reste chez eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> Extrait mesure Grenouille:</font><hr />  10/12/03 22:09 - Mesure du download : 64.81 Ko/sec

[/QUOTE] 


Par contre suite à mon mail je vais de recevoir un nouveau mail assez surprenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Votre numéro de client TELE2 : XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Monsieur XXXXXXX,
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Bref tu as l'ADSL donc tu peux te payer la hotline à 2,23 F la minute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'aurais pu le poster  là


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Bref tu as l'ADSL donc tu peux te payer la hotline à 2,23 F la minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si je suis chez Tele2 ADSl c'est pour payer moins cher, alors leur hotline ils peuvent se la garder à ce prix là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on arrive souvent à se debrouiller autrement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> là



Euh ? c'est un mail, pas une discussion avec la hotline Ca compte ?


----------



## crapulos (11 Décembre 2003)

Et bin et bin, tous les moyens sont bons pour récupérer des sous !

Enfin, je crois qu'on le sait tous un peu : les FAI les moins chers n'ont pas de hot line de qualité (comprendre rapidement accessible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et de plus elle est payante. Mais qu'on ne puisse pas avoir d'informations par mail .....

On est loin de la possibilité de modifier ou d'arrêter son abonnement Wanadoo avec un simple mail !!

K


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? c'est un mail, pas une discussion avec la hotline Ca compte ?


vi bien sûr que ça compte


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

Tiens, j'ai recu une lettre de Tele2 me disant que je n'avais pas utiliser le service Tele2 téléphonique depuis un mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et que patati patata j'aurais pu faire des economies.

Je ne savais pas qu'en m'insrivant à l'ADSL chez eux, on étais inscrit en même temps au service Tele2 téléphone.

Aurais je louppé une ligne dans le contrat ADSL ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2003)

En tout cas si tu peux avoir le téléphone gratuit chez Télé2 parce que tu as pris un abonnement ADSL c'est bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malheureusement ça ne marche pas dans l'autre sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voudrais bien savoir quand on a l'ADSL en 1024 si cela fait une très grosse différence avec le 512 au niveau de la navigation ? Est-ce vraiment perceptible? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de changer?


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien savoir quand on a l'ADSL en 1024 si cela fait une très grosse différence avec le 512 au niveau de la navigation ? Est-ce vraiment perceptible? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de changer?



l'an dernier, j'étais en 1024, maintenant je suis en 512 avec 9online.
Franchement, je ne vois pas de différence au niveau de la navigation, la différence est flagrante quand tu dl (120 ko/s pour le 1024 contre 60 ko/s pour le 512).
En gros, comme je ne suis pas un accroc du téléchargement, le 512 me suffit


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai recu une lettre de Tele2 me disant que je n'avais pas utiliser le service Tele2 téléphonique depuis un mois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit inclus si tu ne le demande pas ... Tu ne peux pas les empêcher de faire de la pub ! Mais c'est aussi vrai pour les autres. Je recois toutes les semaines de la pub FT, Wanadoo ou Orange ...


----------



## crapulos (15 Décembre 2003)

Il y a un petit paragraphe vers la fin du contrat qui autorise Télé2 a diffuser tes coordonnées et tout le bazar à d'autres sociétés, sauf si tu n'es pas d'accord etc. 

Mais je ne me souviens pas de l'inscription "automatique" en tant que client téléphone télé2 ... 

J'étais déjà "client", je n'ai donc pas fais attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre, j'ai reçu un courrier me proposant .... l'ADSL pas cher .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la toujours classique lettre de ma non-économie liée à ma non-consommation ... ça me fera toujours rire ça !!

K


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (15 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit inclus si tu ne le demande pas ...



Apparemment si, j'ai contracté l'adsl 512 et quelques jours après j'ai appelé télé2 pour leur offre de téléphonie et ils m'ont dit que j'étais déjà inscrit depuis le jour où j'avais pris l'adsl.
Depuis je fais le 4


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2004)

1024 pour 24.95 / mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etes-vous éligible pour profiter de cette offre ? 

Moi non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc 24.95 pour du 512


----------



## JediMac (13 Janvier 2004)

Pareil, pas éligible ! Donc comme d'hab, un mél pour leur demander s'ils ont des projets sur ma ville et en précisant que Free est en train de s'y coller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sefie (14 Janvier 2004)

Au depart, je me suis connecté avec le modele Bewan Ethernet St sous 10.2.6 pdt 2 semaines, tout marchait parfaitement, et depuis hier mardi 13 :
problème d'autentification! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apres redemarrage mac et modem, le bug persiste et je décide  donc d'essayer sous OS 9.2 avec le Cd d'install et là tout marche!
Mais je voudrais retourner sous X, car Safari me manque,
est ce que quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

C'est ça d'habiter à Tatawin !!!


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Au depart, je me suis connecté avec le modele Bewan Ethernet St sous 10.2.6 pdt 2 semaines, tout marchait parfaitement, et depuis hier mardi 13 :
> problème d'autentification!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as essayé de refaire une config ppoe sous OS X ?


----------



## sefie (14 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de refaire une config ppoe sous OS X ?








 Oui, oui, même souci, il y a 1 heure j'etais sous os9, et poum, la connection s'est interrompue, meme en relançant mainte fois de suite..Et je décide de redemarrer sous os X, ça remarche comme avant, je n'y comprend rien!?


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Serait-ce le modem ?


----------



## sefie (14 Janvier 2004)

Je ne sais pas du tout, peut etre?
En tout cas, que ce soit sous osx ou 9, j'ai mes 3 diodes vertes et c'est au moment de l'authentification que ça m...J'éspère que le bug ne reviendra pas, croisons les doigts


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Oui attend que le bug se répête pour confirmer le problème.


----------



## JediMac (15 Janvier 2004)

sefie a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, même souci, il y a 1 heure j'etais sous os9, et poum, la connection s'est interrompue, meme en relançant mainte fois de suite..Et je décide de redemarrer sous os X, ça remarche comme avant, je n'y comprend rien!?


A mon avis, tu n'y est pour rien, enfin ton Mac n'y est pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce doit encore être un coup de Télé2 avec ses déconnexions et ses problèmes d'authentifications.
Envoie tout de suite un mél à T2.


----------



## sefie (15 Janvier 2004)

Ce ne sont que des rigolos et encore!
Le matin j'appelle, ils me baratinent pour que les minutes passent 
et tu douilles, et pour finir ils te conseillent d'attendre le soir pour que ça marche. Et c'est là que je décide de ressayer sous le 9 et là ça marche.
Ils le feraient intentionnellement pour que tu appelles la hotline, c'etait trop bo 2 semaines de connection sans coupure!?


----------



## me (15 Janvier 2004)

Je ne savais pas que les posts sur Télé2 rencontreraient un tel succès quand j'ai lancé le sujet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait souscrire un abonnement Télé2 à mon père. Comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut (beaucoup plus haut), il a eu des problèmes de connexion au départ. Finalement, on a trouvé par hasard la solution: il faut débrancher et rebrancher le modem (bewan Ethernet) de temps en temps.

Tu devrais essayer cela.

Sinon, Télé2 marche relativement bien. Sous réserve de ce problème: très souvent, il faut débrancher/rebrancher le modem pour que ça marche (et encore, cela ne marche pas toujours), ce qui est énervant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez cela chez vous aussi ?


----------



## Zède (15 Janvier 2004)

Oué même problème que toi... En gros, tous les 2-3 jours, faut rebooter le modem... Boh, c'est pas la mort mais de temps en temps, il y a des déconnexions et c'est casse bonbons...


----------



## sefie (15 Janvier 2004)

cela va faire 3 semaines que je suis avec tele2 et je suis plutot satisfait, je telecharge peu et ça me convient...mais depuis ces derniers temps,
je fais la meme chose que vous, je debranche et rebranch le modem st.
Et des fois je change de session je passe de root à utilisateur (X)  ou je redemarre sous 9 et ça marche, effet placebo?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

Pas de problème majeur, j'ai juste du débrancher le modem 3 fois en 3 mois, 2 fois pour AIM (problème d'identification après coupure des 24 heures) et une pour accéder plus rapidement au nouveau forum MacG la semaine dernière.

Je suis satisfait de Télé2, mes quelques states grenouille* sont très bonnes. Je suis juste déçu de ne pas être en dégroupé pour profiter du 1024.

Mesures download grenouille.com
quantité &gt; 24
minimum &gt; 53,7 Ko/sec
moyenne &gt; 60,1 Ko/sec
maximum &gt; 62,2 Ko/sec


----------



## JediMac (19 Janvier 2004)

J'ai eu un problème avec des fichiers stockés sur mon compte T2. Leur nom contenait un ß, et ça les serveurs y aiment pas. Impossible de les effacer. Du coup Bilbo, avec mon accord et depuis son Mac, est allé voir sur mon compte avec l'intention des flinguer ces fichiers par le Terminal et ncftp. Et ben il n'avait pas accès à mon compte, le port lui était fermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Autrement dit, vous voulez mettre en ligne des photos de vacances depuis un cybercafé à Tombouctou, vous ne pouvez pas parce que le cybercafé en question il n'a pas T2 comme FAI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Si certains pouvaient faire quelques essais pour confirmer. De toute façon mon mél est déjà chez T2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bilbo (19 Janvier 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Si certains pouvaient faire quelques essais pour confirmer.


Tu veux des claques ?


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux des claques ?


----------

